
Nokia asks ITC to ban iPhone, iPod, and MacBook imports - mjfern
http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/04/nokia-asks-itc-to-ban-iphone-ipod-and-macbook-imports-files-a/
======
jacquesm
Fat chance.

Really pathetic, in fact, it should be honoured, the public backlash would be
so enormous that they'd have to beg the ITC to remove their own ban.

------
jsz0
Does anyone know why Nokia waited so long to sue Apple on this? It seems like
if they had a slam dunk case they wouldn't have waited 3 years. Honestly I
hope they do stop imports. The world needs a wake-up call on how fucked up the
patent system is.

~~~
illumen
They were negotiating licensing/cross licensing.

Negotiations between apple and nokia must have broken down, thus the law
suits.

